# Warming up.



## gimme (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been wondering and asking around for a while now, but never got a legit answer. I have a 93' Sentra SE with 102k miles. Do I have to warm up my car when the thermometer is down past C? Are there exceptions to this, such as parking overnight, couple of hours, whole DAY? How long do I have to warm it up for?

On the other hand, I've heard that it's not good to leave a car idle for too long because it's bad for the exhaust. But when I drive with the engine cold, gear changes aren't smooth and engine revs high. 

Let me hear your opinions on this. Thanks.

Aaron


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

well dude, I'd say you're in little danger out there in LA. 

now, way up here in MN where it's about -10* as I type this; letting it idle for a few minutes isn't a half bad idea. We get temps here that turn 5w30 into vaseline and don't even get me started on the gear oil...


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah if its crazy cold out and I havent started the car for a few hours or overnight. I let it get up to temp a little before taking off. If I already have ran the car and It hasnt been more then like an hour then Ill let it run for about a minute or two and then take off.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

so what exactly is "crazy cold" down south, like 50*F?


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

When I car when the thermometer is down on C and When i turn on the AC My thermometer is H!!!!!!$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!! I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra For real and im goin to be 16 in 3 days is in January 28,29,30,2006 :cheers:

I think it needs to warm up to the middle ya'll think so?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

91 Sentra said:


> When I car when the thermometer is down on C and When i turn on the AC My thermometer is H!!!!!!$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!! I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra For real and im goin to be 16 in 3 days is in January 28,29,30,2006 :cheers:
> 
> I think it needs to warm up to the middle ya'll think so?




^^^This reply cals for this: :hal: (im clueless...)


----------



## pioneerscot (Jan 13, 2006)

*slight warm up (very slight)*

it really only takes about one min for the oil pump to pressurize the valve train after that thermostats and sensors take care of the warm up process


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

well, wtf?

91 Sentra:


----------



## insp09 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think you should let the car warm up longer when it's colder outside. Makes it easier on the transmission and clutch, and the windows are clear. But check the oil every week or two. When it stinks like unleaded gas, or when it looks black on a white paper towel(dark brown is normal), get an oil change.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

insp09 said:


> I think you should let the car warm up longer when it's colder outside. Makes it easier on the transmission and clutch, and the windows are clear. But check the oil every week or two. When it stinks like unleaded gas, or when it looks black on a white paper towel(dark brown is normal), get an oil change.


well i gotta tell u sumthing ok!!!!!!!!! My fuel meter does not work i gotta get that fix Soon Hit Me UP (Yahoo Messenger Name:[email protected]

just call me up at my yahoo messenger ok L8ter


----------



## se-ronnie (Jun 8, 2005)

Idle of the motor seems key. When I start my SE-R, it idles at 1,500rpm. I wait until it reaches about 1,000rpm before taking off. The computer might be waiting for everything to check OK. By that time, oil is properly lubricating motor and it has reached an optimal temperature... no matter how cold it is outside.


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

insp09 said:


> I think you should let the car warm up longer when it's colder outside. Makes it easier on the transmission and clutch, and the windows are clear. But check the oil every week or two. When it stinks like unleaded gas, or when it looks black on a white paper towel(dark brown is normal), get an oil change.


I'll check it on monday


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

insp09 said:


> I think you should let the car warm up longer when it's colder outside. Makes it easier on the transmission and clutch, and the windows are clear. But check the oil every week or two. When it stinks like unleaded gas, or when it looks black on a white paper towel(dark brown is normal), get an oil change.


ok i get that 1 but when its colder outside and when i start my car right i turn on the air condenser with AC and then my temp inside the car is Cold because the car needs to warm up and plus when the AC is on its up to Hot and when i turn off the AC the temp meter is in the middle?


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

Its cool fellas. Modern oils have nice additive packages so start it up and drive gently, no need for engine warmup unless you need to feel a heater and can't wait 5 minutes. We aren't drivin' some big blok V-8. It isn't 1978. I am reading 170F (factory gauge in middle) after 3 minutes of driving. You should wait if you're gona red line it but otherwise...


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

With all due respect to those who might differ with my opinion...yeah, I'm a believer in warming up. And always have been.

I'm no engineer, but common sense tells me that metals expand when heated (making for tighter/better fits for important things like piston rings, for example). And fluids flow better when warmer rather than colder.

So I've always sat there for a couple of minutes while the engine, and its lubricating/cooling fluids, warm up to a reasonable degree.

Time lost, never to be regained? Someone else might make that case--but I figure it's a worthwhile trade-off, if I can add some longevity to my drivetrain. Frankly, I'd rather spend an extra couple of minutes in the morning, than spend dollars with my mechanic on an engine/transmission rebuild down the road.

But I tend to keep my cars. I drove my '77 280Z for 18 years...am babying my ten-year-old Corvette...and, despite 136+K miles on the clock of our (new to us) '93 Sentra XE auto, am still letting it get up to a decent temp before driving off.

My stepson, a professional, major-manufacturer-trained auto mechanic, reinforces my belief; he says warming up is definitely advisable. And that, coupled with my own experience, is good enough for me.

I just smile when I see people get in, fire up their cars, and speed off--I hope they're all on two year leases...'cause otherwise, I suspect they'll be paying a certain price for their impatience, somewhere down the road...


----------



## 91 Sentra (Jan 27, 2006)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Yeah if its crazy cold out and I havent started the car for a few hours or overnight. I let it get up to temp a little before taking off. If I already have ran the car and It hasnt been more then like an hour then Ill let it run for about a minute or two and then take off.


Me too same


----------



## gentoodemon (Feb 3, 2006)

well here in North Carolina the weather cant decide if it wasnt to be cold or be warm.


----------

